# 2007 21Rs Rear Slide Arm Failed



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

New owner of a 2007 Outback 21RS. We love it so far. Have extended/retracted the rear slide many times with no issues, until our first camping trip a few days ago. We arrived, setup, had an enjoyable evening and night. Slept great. Following morning, laid back in bed after breakfast, and heard/felt a collapse. Go outside and look; the left slide-arm/bracket had come loose and fell. The slide was only held up by the right (passenger) side. AFter many failed attempts to re-attach the arm, I slid it back in and packed up for home.

Once at home, I worked on re-attaching the arms to see what went wrong. I can't see anything that looks different than the day I bought it and tested it. I've attached three photos of what failed.

The TOP bracket seems to be what failed. By failed, I mean it just let-loose. Doesn't seem to be broke. When attempting to re-attach, everytime I would get it set, it would pop back out.

I called Keystone asking for advice. They just said to take it to a dealer. Before I go through that trouble, I wanted to ask if anyone else had experienced this and if there's an easy fix. We love the Outback, but of course now we don't even want to use the bed for fear of it collapsing again.

TOP:

BOTTOM:

TOP, Again:


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not seeing the problem either. If you want to replace the top bracket, it can be found on the replacement parts topic, third post.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

It doesn't look like the 'Arm support' is all the way in and Locked. More of the end should be resting on the bracket.


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

Oakraidr said:


> It doesn't look like the 'Arm support' is all the way in and Locked. More of the end should be resting on the bracket.


That's what I thought, but it looks the same on both sides. It's in there as tight as i can get it. Maybe the bracket is just worn out? 
Are the top and bottom brackets the same? They took to be.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

the bottom photo appears to have an "R" stamped on it. Do you have them on backwards?

It shouldn't matter, but.......


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

If anything is wrong, the spring might be bad to keep it clipped in.


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

What I don't like is the design. On the bottom bracket, the weight is resting on the actual bracket. On the top, the weight is resting on the retaining clip/spring. Seems like a tremendous amount of weight on the spring-loaded clip.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I def agree that it doesn't look like it is in the bracket completely. Someone else on here had a similar issue where the spring didn't hold the arm in place and it also dropped.

The bracket's do wear apparently, because last week when I was packing up to come home, we noticed that the top bracket on mine was cracked - only a matter of time until it cracked and dropped. Mine is a 2010.

What I will say could be an issue in your replacement is the holes - I had tightened up my bracket in the past because it was loose, and then re-caulked it. I just bought two replacemnet brackets (one to fix the cracked one, and one for spare). I'm quite worried that when I pull the cracked bracket off, I'll find it hard to tighten the new one in because the holes will be stripped. I'm considering looking for longer bolts and using epoxy.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

robertized said:


> sptddog
> 
> Longer bolts with self locking nuts and large flat washers on the inside installed over two 1/8" aluminum plates with rounded corners and painted to match one on each side of the wall would give you a larger and more secure mounting surface. You might want to do it to both sides so it would match. Good Luck.


How do I get to the inside? Seems that the bolts are higher than rear cargo area? (I'm totally blonde and female, so I need the blondes guide to trailer repair....







) I never really stuck my head in the cargo and looked up so I don't recall if I can see the bolts on that side or not. I did install shelves back there, but I may not have noticed the bracket bolts.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oakraidr said:


> It doesn't look like the 'Arm support' is all the way in and Locked. More of the end should be resting on the bracket.


X2


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

There should be no weight on the spring/catch. The weight is supported by the bracket. The upper support seems worn, and is not latched properly. Seems to be too far to the inside, not allowing the latch to close.
I would replace the upper latches anyway.
Dave


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like I will be replacing the latches. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> There should be no weight on the spring/catch. The weight is supported by the bracket. The upper support seems worn, and is not latched properly. Seems to be too far to the inside, not allowing the latch to close.
> I would replace the upper latches anyway.
> Dave


The above is the correct answer. When correctly installed there should be no pressure on the spring clip. The direction of load is vertical and not horizontal. There is nothing wrong with the design.


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

i put on one of mine and took a photo.

My is not on the bracket but my latch is closed









My wheel starts flush


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

Oakraidr said:


> i put on one of mine and took a photo.


Thanks. Your bracket looks different than mine. I saved both to my iPhone and zoomed-in close. Yours is different and fits better. I'm going to check my local RV parts dealer and see what they have.


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

Got it fixed. Bought new brackets, and new bolts that are slightly larger.

Here's the new bolts (old on the left, new on the right):


New brackets (white is old, grey is new) 


All mounted and secure now.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Did this happen at sugar pine State Park Lake Tahoe in July? I had a guy at the dump station tell me about this problem and ask me if I ever had this problem. So glad you got it fixed.


----------



## JaredWPhillips (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope, here in Indiana.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

JaredWPhillips said:


> Nope, here in Indiana.


OK well this is the 3rd case that I know of this happening. Glad you got it fixed hope you will now have many years of maintenance free fun with it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Not to be a party-pooper here, but you have the right rail mounted in the left bracket. If you look closely at the aluminum at the end of the rail, you'll se an "R" stamped on there. When we had a rear-slide Outback, I never knew there was a difference in the rails until it was pointed out to me. Your rails are probably adjusted slightly differently, and the slide box will sit more evenly if they're put in the correct bracket. I think over time, having them continually reversed might also contribute to the clips failing (just a guess though).


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

JaredWPhillips said:


> Looks like I will be replacing the latches. Thanks for all the help.


I had this same problem two weeks ago. For some reason, the latch was weak and would not stay closed. Replaced it with a new one and problem solved.

BTW... pay attention to your "R" and "L" on the arms. They are adjusted for the correct side.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

JaredWPhillips said:


> What I don't like is the design. On the bottom bracket, the weight is resting on the actual bracket. On the top, the weight is resting on the retaining clip/spring. Seems like a tremendous amount of weight on the spring-loaded clip.


Actually, when the rear slide out is fully extended, most of the force applied to the upper bracket is an upward force and a little outward force, because of the wheel is past the pivot point on the arm....if that makes any sense..??


----------

